# AI Overkill?



## ShaggyLegs (Jun 15, 2020)

Just began my first official cycle of test cyp 200 per week from the doc with 10 mg of LGD every other day for 6 weeks, and I will be switching to 200 mg of test cyp and 20 mg of S23 for 6 weeks after.  In addition to the 200 mg of test cyp he sent .5 mg of arimidex twice a week and 50 mg clomid three times a week.   

My question is this:  my test was totally crashed as was my e2 before taking my first shot.  I got an amazing libido boost a few days later.  After taking the arimidex i feel kinda okay.  Is my trt doc going too crazy with the AIs?  200 mg a week isn't that high of a dose and i had basically no T or E2 to begin with.  

My main concern obviously is gyno and I plan on getting bloods done in a month or so but I am looking for advice here.  Should i skip the AIs for the time being?  Or perhaps run only the Clomid or only the Arimidex?  Are there signs I should be looking for of having high E2?  I'm well aware of the sides of low E2 after running sarms only cycles in the past.  

Thanks in advance for the help guys and stay safe.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 15, 2020)

If it were me I wouldn't bother with the adex until you need it. Where does the 200 of test put your test levels at?

Thats quite a bit for trt, not sure why you're on clomid as well.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 15, 2020)

200mg test is not a cycle, take it easy turbo...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 15, 2020)

I only take adex when I feel it needed!


----------



## DF (Jun 15, 2020)

200mg of test a week is not going to give you gyno.  .5mg 2x/week at that dose is over kill and you may not need an AI at all.  I'm not sure why you'd be taking clomid while on test.  It sounds like you are on doc Rx trt?  not a cycle.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 15, 2020)

are you cycling? or on TRT? the doctor gave you all this shit on your first shot? I'm legit ****ing confused as hell


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 15, 2020)

prolly not going to get boobied up like they are saying but there are other things the adex can fix too

go ahead and do what the doctor says till he feels you are all dialed in.


----------



## snake (Jun 16, 2020)

Blood work will tell the story but like DF said, 90% of the guys doing that dose do not need to adjust their E2.

The effects of low E2 and high E2 are almost the same but as someone who has had both, you know when your E2 is low, even before the blood work.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry not cycle 200mg TRT test cyp from one of these rejuvenation clinics.  Along with that he sent .5 arimi three times a week and a 50mg clomid twice a week.  From what I've heard arimidex shouldn't be used unless necessary and from reading around here and elsewhere I suppose Ill just hang on to the clomid for now.  Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 20, 2020)

These aging clinics are unreal! I can’t believe they are  prescribing sarms and clomid for TrtT.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jul 4, 2020)

This is a follow-up to my original post.  

After reading everyone thoughts (thanks by the way to everyone who responded) I dropped the clomid and the arimidex.  Everything was peachy until I took the 10 mg of LGD.  The next day or two I noticed crazy high estrogen sides like itchy sensitive nipples and so on.  I immediately started back on the AIs and after about a week things returned to normal but as of yet I have not added in any more sarms for the time being.  I am currently tapering back off the arimidex and dropped the clomid as well.  I will be proceeding cautiously as one might imagine here.  

In my opinion the AR binding affinity of LGD must be greater than that of test (although purported to be the same) and it knocked the test off of the receptors.  I had crazy aggression in the gym and insane sex drive (I've never run a legit oral or anything so nothing to compare with) but I really don't want to have to run Arimidex if I don't have to, as i've read a lot about the positive effects of estrogen, and AIs in general are thought of as very unhealthy in the long run.  

I haven't done mid-cycle bloods yet (trt not cycle sorry) and I am a newbie to all of this so I am sort of guessing that my estrogen was high and that I am prone to high estrogen personally based on the side effects I experienced during that few day period.   Even if all 200mg of test was free test after the point at which I took the 10mg of LGD it still seems to me that this would place me in the category of someone who is prone to high estrogen.  Or perhaps the LGD is solely to blame here, as there are reports of it causing gyno in folks.   I'm probably done with LGD, and after mid-cycle bloods are done I will test out the S23 w/ 200 mg Test cyp.  

Happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 4, 2020)

Sounds like you're the docs guinea pig


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 4, 2020)

Let me put it another way

I have yet to find a doctor smarter then myself doing this stuff

I finally fond one that would listen and let me show him with proof with constant lab-work

They got all that book smart that is worthless to my hands on experience of my own body.

Why does he have you on LGD and S23?

Are you having a condition that has your muscles deteriorating?

If not and you just need a higher testosterone level then you are dealing with an idiot!


----------



## DOOM (Jul 5, 2020)

No offense but for someone completely new too all this, you sure know how to speculate. Where is your blood work? Just out of curiosity, how much are you paying for all this?


----------

